# 2005 Track schedule



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Here's the schedule of driving schools for the Pacific region.

Feb 7 (Monday) Laguna Seca
Feb 12-13 Buttonwillow
Mar 5-6 Infineon Raceway
Mar 12 Bremerton - Novice School
Mar 19 Pacific Raceway - Novice School
Mar 26-27 Spokane Raceway Park
Apr 9-10 Willow Springs
May 14-15 Las Vegas Motor Speedway
June 3 (Friday) Buttonwillow
June 5 Pacific Raceway
July 10 Pacific Raceway
Aug 13-14 California Speedway
Aug 20-21 Thunderhill Raceway
Aug 28  Pacific Raceway
Sept 17-18 Buttonwillow
Nov 5-6 Infineon Raceway
Nov 19 Bremerton Raceway
Dec 17-18 Phoenix International Raceway

It's going to be a good, track-filled year!  

:drive: :banana: :str8pimpi


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

:yikes:

 er... must... save more money....  :eeps:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> :yikes:
> 
> er... must... save more money....  :eeps:


 The corruption and addiction have set in! :str8pimpi


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> The corruption and addiction have set in! :str8pimpi


"Hi... I'm doeboy and I am a Track Addict.... :eeps: "

You're not seriously going to the PNW schools are you? that's so far!


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> You're not seriously going to the PNW schools are you? that's so far!


 No, I just listed all the schools for anyone interested.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> No, I just listed all the schools for anyone interested.


Oh ok... because if you were actually going to all on the list.... :jawdrop:



Damn... so many schools... I think I'm gonna have to be selective on which ones I sign up for.... :eeps:


----------



## Slowin_Fastout (Aug 2, 2004)

Raffi said:


> Here's the schedule of driving schools for the Pacific region.
> 
> Feb 12-13 Buttonwillow
> Mar 5-6 Infineon Raceway
> ...


.


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Here're my thoughts for this year.

Feb 12-13 Buttonwillow
Mar 5-6 Infineon Raceway
Apr 9-10 Willow Springs
May 14-15 Las Vegas Motor Speedway
June 3 (Friday) Buttonwillow
Aug 13-14 California Speedway
Sept 17-18 Buttonwillow
Nov 5-6 Infineon Raceway
Dec 17-18 Phoenix International Raceway

Doeboy may be the crack (err, should I say track?) addict, but by posting this list, Raf, you are the crack dealer...

I could save a lot more money if you just posted that all track days for 2005 have been canceled!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> Here're my thoughts for this year.
> 
> Feb 12-13 Buttonwillow
> Mar 5-6 Infineon Raceway
> ...


I want more... but don't have the money for more... :eeps:  :rofl:

So you are planning to do all those? wow man.

Nobody except Stuka is thinking of going to the one day Laguna Seca school?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> Here're my thoughts for this year.
> 
> Feb 12-13 Buttonwillow
> Mar 5-6 Infineon Raceway
> ...


Most likely the ones I'll attend too.  :bigpimp:

Edit: Oh, and I would like to go to Thunderhill too this year.



liuk3 said:


> Doeboy may be the crack (err, should I say track?) addict, but by posting this list, Raf, you are the crack dealer...


Glad to be of service. Your pusher, Raffi. :str8pimpi


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Oh ok... because if you were actually going to all on the list.... :jawdrop:


:eeps: :eeps:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Most likely the ones I'll attend too.  :bigpimp:
> 
> Edit: Oh, and I would like to go to Thunderhill too this year.
> 
> Glad to be of service. Your pusher, Raffi. :str8pimpi


Well gee, since you don't have to spend nearly the amount of money us poor students have to...


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

doeboy said:


> I want more... but don't have the money for more... :eeps:  :rofl:
> 
> So you are planning to do all those? wow man.
> 
> Nobody except Stuka is thinking of going to the one day Laguna Seca school?


Those are the ones I would like to do. Operative words are "like to do." We'll have to see about the funds when the time comes. Anybody know where I can sell blood and other bodily fluids for track time? I think I have a spare kidney I can sell...


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Well gee, since you don't have to spend nearly the amount of money us poor students have to...


I had to spend a lot of $$$ on track schools in order to get to this point, so that should be motivation for you to become an instructor!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> I had to spend a lot of $$$ on track schools in order to get to this point, so that should be motivation for you to become an instructor!


 :eeps: :eeps: :eeps:

I can only hope someday I might get invited to... I still have quite a way to go...


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> :eeps: :eeps: :eeps:
> 
> I can only hope someday I might get invited to... I still have quite a way to go...


Well, what are you waiting for? :dunno: How many of those schools are you signed up for? :bigpimp:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Well, what are you waiting for? :dunno: How many of those schools are you signed up for? :bigpimp:


So far my plans are tentatively:

Buttonwillow 2/12 - 2/13 (confirmed)
Sears Point 3/5 - 3/6
Vegas 5/14 - 5/15
Buttonwillow 6/3

That is what I want to attend at least. The rest I haven't decided... I'll probably pick and choose... depending on who else is going, weather, yaddah yaddah....

the Laguna Seca one day school is a possibility.... but it's really close time-wise to Buttonwillow....


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Who is hosting the Feb 7th Laguna Seca school? Humm.... Should I go to Whistler to ski or should I go to Laguna Seca? 

I am going to make it to Vegas this year.

Feb 12-13 Buttonwillow
Mar 5-6 Infineon Raceway
May 14-15 Las Vegas Motor Speedway
June 3 (Friday) Buttonwillow
Aug 20-21 Thunderhill Raceway
Sept 17-18 Buttonwillow
Nov 5-6 Infineon Raceway


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> So far my plans are tentatively:
> 
> Buttonwillow 2/12 - 2/13 (confirmed)
> Sears Point 3/5 - 3/6
> ...


 You need to double that doeboy! Look at Galun, he's got at least 7 lined up already!  :bigpimp:  :bigpimp: And don't use the sorry excuse about weather, we won't let you get away with that! :neener:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> You need to double that doeboy! Look at Galun, he's got at least 7 lined up already!  :bigpimp:  :bigpimp: And don't use the sorry excuse about weather, we won't let you get away with that! :neener:




Well I plan on going to a bit more than that... those were just ones I don't intend to miss. I haven't decided which of the others I want to attend yet.


----------

